# Row Counter Bracelets



## slevine13 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have several row counter bracelets that I use quite frequently, especially when doing fairisle or involved colorwork patterns (and ofcourse I made matching stitch markers ) . The one I like the most can be worn as a bracelet or hung at the end of my needle if I didn't feel like having anything around my wrist. Unfortunately, I don't have pics of them and I packed them away (thinking that they would be un-packed by now). 
I was wondering if there interest is here on the site if people wanted to purchase them.
The idea is quite simple, it's a beaded bracelet that you move a "marker" along from bead to bead, depending on what bead you are on, you can determine what row you are on. 
This idea of making a few more and selling them stems from a rather large collection of beads I recently aquired. They are nicer beads, not anything I would give my 10 year old to make trinkets out of. So I thought I should do something with them and I thought of you guys  
So, what do y'all think?
Have you used them before?
What did you like or dislike about them?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

I would love to see them.


----------



## slevine13 (Feb 12, 2012)

I will make one and post it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I have seen bracelet counters but not in person and did not really understand the way they work..... Would love to see one with good instructions on how to use.... A new knitting accessory is always fun.....


----------



## Crafty Mouse (Mar 22, 2012)

Sounds really quirky, not heard or seen one, but would love to, change from a piece of paper to mark your rows. Are you going to put picture on for us to see? Really interested, could do with a new toy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm interested too.....I currently use the paper method - I do have a counter that hangs around the neck --- but get weird looks if I leave the house for errands and still have it on!! A bracelet wouldn't draw any extra attention.


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm with Dreamweaver! Would love to see a picture and use tutorial.


----------



## slevine13 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure - I have company in this weekend but will make one and post the pic when it's done. Thanks for all your interest!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Would love to see it as well!


----------



## slevine13 (Feb 12, 2012)

ok here it is. now how to use it...

The dangles are stretchy and can roll over the larger round beads. As you finish with a row of knitting, you roll the dangle over a large bead to signify that you finished). There are 10 large beads to track 10 rows of knitting. The second dangle are used to count 10 rows at a time so for each 10 rows you knit you will move the second dangle over 1 bead. This lets you keep track of 100+ rows of knitting. I hope I have explained this well. 
I'm still making the matching stitch markers.

If you have any questions please post below. I will be putting this on the classifies here in a few minutes. Just thought I would give you all a sneak peak.


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

Love this. Will you be making more in other colors?
Patti


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love it - will go look in Classifieds for it ---


----------



## slevine13 (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes I think I will be making more. I have a variety of colors to play with. Wanting to put the kids to bed then will post on the classifies.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

does the metal have nickel in it? I can't wear nickel. Would it perhaps be stainless/surgical steel? Just wondering. It is pretty.


----------



## laskalady (Mar 1, 2012)

Darling counter bracelet....real clever idea and yet pretty to wear too!


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

It's a lovely piece of jewelry. Puts me in mind of an upscale Madame DeFarge!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

slevine13 said:


> ok here it is. now how to use it...
> 
> The dangles are stretchy and can roll over the larger round beads. As you finish with a row of knitting, you roll the dangle over a large bead to signify that you finished). There are 10 large beads to track 10 rows of knitting. The second dangle are used to count 10 rows at a time so for each 10 rows you knit you will move the second dangle over 1 bead. This lets you keep track of 100+ rows of knitting. I hope I have explained this well.
> I'm still making the matching stitch markers.
> ...


Oh, this is gorgeous! Please tell me how I can order this!! Love it and want to buy one for my mom as well!


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

Great idea! will be looking in classifieds for it! good luck!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Needleme said:


> slevine13 said:
> 
> 
> > ok here it is. now how to use it...
> ...


Ok, I should have read more carefully-- will go to classifieds pronto!


----------



## slevine13 (Feb 12, 2012)

realsilvergirl said:


> does the metal have nickel in it? I can't wear nickel. Would it perhaps be stainless/surgical steel? Just wondering. It is pretty.


You know I'm not entirely sure. I can make one without the metal spacers but not too sure what to do with the claps. I will look around and see if I can find something in sterling.

(I just had to edit this post, i can't believe I just spelled metal with a d. - medal - must have been a long day. lol )


----------



## slevine13 (Feb 12, 2012)

laskalady said:


> Darling counter bracelet....real clever idea and yet pretty to wear too!


Thank you very much.


----------



## slevine13 (Feb 12, 2012)

MaryMargaret said:


> It's a lovely piece of jewelry. Puts me in mind of an upscale Madame DeFarge!


HA! Really I won't chop off the heads of anyone who is interested. ;-) 
Thanks


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Very pretty!! I have a similar one for WeightWatchers Points, and I really like it ---- Hadn't thought of it for rows, great idea.


----------



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

very pretty. I like the idea of it hanging on my knitting needles. I have a row counter that you push the top of but I sometimes forget to push it since it is just sitting next to me and not on my needles.


----------



## slevine13 (Feb 12, 2012)

It is posted in the classifieds


----------



## Kbg351 (Jul 20, 2011)

It's almost likE an abacus..good idea!


----------



## trees139 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi I for one would love to purchase such a bracelet and know many knitters who would find them immensely useful - would you be prepared to post to the UK?
regards Trees -x-


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

To repeatedly count the ten rows, does one marker jump over the other. The row counter over the ten row counter? Not sure how that works.


----------



## wheelersfarm (May 30, 2011)

I went to the classifieds and saw them, however you prefer Paypal. If one does not have paypal account what other payment would you accept?


----------



## Cindylynn (Nov 25, 2011)

I love your bracelet! Will go to classifieds and check it out. I really love your avatar! That's me! Hope you don't mind, but I copied it and posted it as my FB status!! Lol!


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I will definitely look for it in classified


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have seen bracelet counters but not in person and did not really understand the way they work..... Would love to see one with good instructions on how to use.... A new knitting accessory is always fun.....


 I agree-would love to see one!


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

I love these! Would buy one in a second, as I'm always dropping my row counters under the sofa ...


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Cleaver idea. And it looks pretty. Why not whip up a few and put them on the classified section to see what kind of interest there is. Patricia


----------



## Suzinky (Jan 31, 2011)

Gosh, I am glad to know I am not the only one who does this! I have had people say, "What an unusual necklace!" Then I realize I have left my counter on AGAIN when I left the house.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Kind of sounds like a prayer bracelet. Is that the idea?


----------



## mary min (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm Mary in Wales -LOVE your idea any chance I could see one? They'd make super gifts for my friends too! Any idea of price yet? Great idea! x


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

For many people this will be a great idea. Personally, I don't like wearing bracelets.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I would LOVE one. I actually tried attaching my "clicker" row counter to a stretchy bracelet.... didn't work.. kept getting in the way. I can't see it if it is on a necklace, so I keep it on my lap and it falls on the floor, between cushions.... I would be first in line to buy one. Also... I frequently wear my "clicker" necklace out in public (accidentally) and I get eye rolls and such from my family. This would appease them.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

slevine13 said:


> realsilvergirl said:
> 
> 
> > does the metal have nickel in it? I can't wear nickel. Would it perhaps be stainless/surgical steel? Just wondering. It is pretty.
> ...


Giggle, giggle, giggle. Couldn't resist pointing out that you were posting a note correcting your spelling of "medal" metal and you said "claps" instead of clasps. lol. giggle, giggle, giggle. Sorry. Just couldn't help myslef. giggle.


----------



## nanny26k (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd give it a try.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very Attractive..Great Idea...


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I have never seen one and haven't a clue how it works. Would be very interested in one or two.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

So cool - thanks. 

Pzoe


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Would love to see a picture and how to use them. Would be interested in buying on. Sarah


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

Please make one and post the picture...thank you...


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

gotridge said:


> I would love to see them.


Same here. Thanks. Interesting.


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

I would be afraid that I would take it off and probably put it back on backwards and be lost. However, it is very lovely.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

There is a row counter bracelet on page 12 of the spring/summer Vogue knitting. www.knittingabacus.com Similar idea but different design. Yours is prettier. I like my old fashioned Susan Bates Peg-It


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

Would love to see them.


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

Sounds good but would like to see one


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a similar bracelet counter that I got years ago from Annies Attic or someplace. The beads are made of wood, and they are strung on two cords. Stretchy marker that looks like yours. Two sizes of beads, the small ones are single rows, and when you have done 10 rows you push the 9 small beads back and pull a big one past the marker. It will count up to 100 rows.It has two cords, one for the small beads and one for the large. But yours is much prettier.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Can't wait for it to be posted. Would love to have one.


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sounds like what I use to count my golf strokes.


----------



## R-honda (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a ring that hangs from my left thumb. It has one row of 9 small beads that you pull down, one at a time until 9 rows are completed and then there are 10 large beads,that you pull down each 10 rows completed. For instance, if you have completed 19 rows you would have one large bead down and 9 small ones down, then on row 20 you would push up the 9 small ones and pull down a second large one. Once you get the hang of it, its pretty simple and easy to glance at to see what row you are on. I am a continental knitter and it hangs easily from my left thumb. I am looking forward to making one with pretty beads! The one I have now is made with pony beads...


----------



## La Bergere (Feb 15, 2012)

What a lovely idea, I hadn't come across it before! And what a pretty bracelet, well done!


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

I like it very much, and love the idea of being able to have it on me when in an office, or whatever.


----------



## Betsy Schroer (Apr 28, 2011)

I made one but mine is double-stranded. One row has 9 smaller beads (for row numbers 1-9) and the larger row has 10 larger beads (for the 10s). Each strand has its own sliding ring. I love mine!


----------



## torilove2 (Apr 16, 2012)

This sounds like a great idea, and I loved the picture of your bracelet. Could you possibly modify the bracelet so that it not only counts rows, but also the number of repeats? I am currently knitting an item where the directions specify to "repeat rows 3 through 14, 10 more times." I am using two different colored row counters to keep track of what row and what repeat I am on. One "device" that allowed you to do both things would be great!


----------



## torilove2 (Apr 16, 2012)

This sounds like a great idea, and I loved the picture of your bracelet. Could you possibly modify the bracelet so that it not only counts rows, but also the number of repeats? I am currently knitting an item where the directions specify to "repeat rows 3 through 14, 10 more times." I am using two different colored row counters to keep track of what row and what repeat I am on. One "device" that allowed you to do both things would be great!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Ditto...with everyone else!


----------



## Angela Kay (Mar 19, 2012)

I use a lap counter from the sporting goods store. Best knitting tool my DH ever bought for me. Love it as I can go to infinity or not with just a click. No more confusion as to where I am. If the pattern calls for something to do like every 4th row or so, I just keep on clicking, using my multiplication skills. (row 4,8,12,16 etc.)


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

I love it and I want a pink one please. How do I order one?
luv
Lynda


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I would love one.They're beautiful and great to give as gifts to my 
knitting pals


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

slevine13 said:


> I have several row counter bracelets that I use quite frequently, especially when doing fairisle or involved colorwork patterns (and ofcourse I made matching stitch markers ) . The one I like the most can be worn as a bracelet or hung at the end of my needle if I didn't feel like having anything around my wrist. Unfortunately, I don't have pics of them and I packed them away (thinking that they would be un-packed by now).
> I was wondering if there interest is here on the site if people wanted to purchase them.
> The idea is quite simple, it's a beaded bracelet that you move a "marker" along from bead to bead, depending on what bead you are on, you can determine what row you are on.
> This idea of making a few more and selling them stems from a rather large collection of beads I recently aquired. They are nicer beads, not anything I would give my 10 year old to make trinkets out of. So I thought I should do something with them and I thought of you guys
> ...


I have a row counter bracelet that I bought from another knitter a while ago. I love it!! I would be very interested in seeing yours please.


----------



## merith (Jan 25, 2012)

Sounds interesting. I would very much like to see one.


----------



## panella (Dec 14, 2011)

I have one for Weight Watchers and never thought of using it for knitting, I have a pile of coins on table next to chair and I move the coins from pile to the next for counting, Of course the cat loves to play with the coins and knocks them off the table so I need to use the bracelet!


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Great idea, I think you've got a hit!


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea. I've been pining row counters to the knitting, but your idea sounds great. Like to see a pic of how they work.
Laurelk in S.CA


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

I am interested, would love to see pic with instructions. :lol:


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Depending on the cost, I would probably be interested. I purchased one from someone on Etsy, and I love it!



slevine13 said:


> I have several row counter bracelets that I use quite frequently, especially when doing fairisle or involved colorwork patterns (and ofcourse I made matching stitch markers ) . The one I like the most can be worn as a bracelet or hung at the end of my needle if I didn't feel like having anything around my wrist. Unfortunately, I don't have pics of them and I packed them away (thinking that they would be un-packed by now).
> I was wondering if there interest is here on the site if people wanted to purchase them.
> The idea is quite simple, it's a beaded bracelet that you move a "marker" along from bead to bead, depending on what bead you are on, you can determine what row you are on.
> This idea of making a few more and selling them stems from a rather large collection of beads I recently aquired. They are nicer beads, not anything I would give my 10 year old to make trinkets out of. So I thought I should do something with them and I thought of you guys
> ...


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Very interesting concept. I think I might have to read it a few more times for it to click with me.


----------



## IslandPurple (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm interested in a picture and where will they ship from and how much?

Creativity doesn't stop at yarn - I too have other interests.


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Would like one -- how do I get to the classifieds?


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Can the one-row-counter-dangler slip over the 10 row dangler? Otherwise the faster-moving one-rower will get stuck. Carolyn


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

slevine13 said:


> ok here it is. now how to use it...
> 
> The dangles are stretchy and can roll over the larger round beads. As you finish with a row of knitting, you roll the dangle over a large bead to signify that you finished). There are 10 large beads to track 10 rows of knitting. The second dangle are used to count 10 rows at a time so for each 10 rows you knit you will move the second dangle over 1 bead. This lets you keep track of 100+ rows of knitting. I hope I have explained this well.
> I'm still making the matching stitch markers.
> ...


I hope you market this.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

jeanr3, just go to the top and click on "home' you will see a list of sections, one will be classified.


----------



## porlebeke (Mar 25, 2011)

I too would love to see one with instructions on use. Love new gadgets.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I have made them in the past using memory wire. big beads count for one and the small beads count for 10.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Love it. What a great gift it will make, both for giving and for me! :0)


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

slevine13 said:


> ok here it is. now how to use it...
> 
> The dangles are stretchy and can roll over the larger round beads. As you finish with a row of knitting, you roll the dangle over a large bead to signify that you finished). There are 10 large beads to track 10 rows of knitting. The second dangle are used to count 10 rows at a time so for each 10 rows you knit you will move the second dangle over 1 bead. This lets you keep track of 100+ rows of knitting. I hope I have explained this well.
> I'm still making the matching stitch markers.
> ...


Lovely idea but I think not for me, I can be so dyslexic at times!, I would not know which way I started moving the bead, I would wonder if I went from the opposite direction!! like I said: it's just me...I make little hashes on paper and cross off as I go, otherwise I am in a pickle...


----------



## lady86 (Apr 16, 2012)

realy luv the counter bracelets what kind of beads are those made of as i used to do beading and have lots of beads


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

nice!!


----------



## samina (Sep 19, 2011)

A good idea, I would like to use it.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

slevine13 said:


> I have several row counter bracelets that I use quite frequently, especially when doing fairisle or involved colorwork patterns (and ofcourse I made matching stitch markers ) . The one I like the most can be worn as a bracelet or hung at the end of my needle if I didn't feel like having anything around my wrist. Unfortunately, I don't have pics of them and I packed them away (thinking that they would be un-packed by now).
> I was wondering if there interest is here on the site if people wanted to purchase them.
> The idea is quite simple, it's a beaded bracelet that you move a "marker" along from bead to bead, depending on what bead you are on, you can determine what row you are on.
> This idea of making a few more and selling them stems from a rather large collection of beads I recently aquired. They are nicer beads, not anything I would give my 10 year old to make trinkets out of. So I thought I should do something with them and I thought of you guys
> ...


I also would like to see them. I have a couple that I've used, but I'm always open to a new one, especially if it works differently from what I have, or it's just plain pretty <G>.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Tresperros said:


> slevine13 said:
> 
> 
> > ok here it is. now how to use it...
> ...


me too that is why i have charms on it. dragonfly is the beginning and ball is the end. also, i do not keep it on when i use it.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

slevine13 said:


> ok here it is. now how to use it...
> 
> The dangles are stretchy and can roll over the larger round beads. As you finish with a row of knitting, you roll the dangle over a large bead to signify that you finished). There are 10 large beads to track 10 rows of knitting. The second dangle are used to count 10 rows at a time so for each 10 rows you knit you will move the second dangle over 1 bead. This lets you keep track of 100+ rows of knitting. I hope I have explained this well.
> I'm still making the matching stitch markers.
> ...


Oh how pretty!! <<Raises hand>> I want one! How much did you say they were? I'll go look and see if they are posted in the classified section..


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

yarnbomb said:


> I'm with Dreamweaver! Would love to see a picture and use tutorial.


me too


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I LIKE it!! On my way to the classifieds.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

By all means. I think it is a great idea. Also you might want to post on Ravelry.


----------



## lindylou2 (Jan 2, 2012)

sounds good take a picture and lets see them


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Pink is my favorite color so I love the one you have pictured. Still can't quite visualize know how it works though. Vique


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Me, too!



yarnbomb said:


> I'm with Dreamweaver! Would love to see a picture and use tutorial.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

OK, I just did what I hate for others to do - sorry! I responded without reading the entire post. the bracelet is beautiful! Interesting idea.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

What a marvelous idea! You are very creative.


----------



## Renata (Apr 8, 2011)

I would love to know how to use them thanks


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

what a clever idea. Thanks



slevine13 said:


> ok here it is. now how to use it...
> 
> The dangles are stretchy and can roll over the larger round beads. As you finish with a row of knitting, you roll the dangle over a large bead to signify that you finished). There are 10 large beads to track 10 rows of knitting. The second dangle are used to count 10 rows at a time so for each 10 rows you knit you will move the second dangle over 1 bead. This lets you keep track of 100+ rows of knitting. I hope I have explained this well.
> I'm still making the matching stitch markers.
> ...


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello, What a clever idea and the counter is attractive too.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I have seen them on "Annie's Attic". They are quite pretty.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

I really like the look of these "bracelets".


----------



## live2knit (Mar 3, 2011)

ok, I think you got something here, very pretty. I looked and looked and I want to know if I am right... by looking at the piture you have done 40 rows and working on your 6th row (out of 10).. am I correct?


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

can you post a picture of one?


----------



## SuzieQ (Jan 30, 2011)

Please take a photo and send it to us. I would like to see what they look like and how they are used, as well.

Thanks so much. 
Susan


----------



## SuzieQ (Jan 30, 2011)

OOPS!!! I should have read all the way to the bottom of the page! Sorry folks!!!


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

slevine13 said:


> I have several row counter bracelets that I use quite frequently, especially when doing fairisle or involved colorwork patterns (and ofcourse I made matching stitch markers ) . The one I like the most can be worn as a bracelet or hung at the end of my needle if I didn't feel like having anything around my wrist. Unfortunately, I don't have pics of them and I packed them away (thinking that they would be un-packed by now).
> I was wondering if there interest is here on the site if people wanted to purchase them.
> The idea is quite simple, it's a beaded bracelet that you move a "marker" along from bead to bead, depending on what bead you are on, you can determine what row you are on.
> This idea of making a few more and selling them stems from a rather large collection of beads I recently aquired. They are nicer beads, not anything I would give my 10 year old to make trinkets out of. So I thought I should do something with them and I thought of you guys
> ...


I made several of these years ago with cord that was sold for use in creating necklaces.. Corded ones for my wrist, corded ones for a necklace. I use beads from my huge collection. I have different sections to count 10s and 20s and patterns. Really simple to make, and I wouldn't pick up a needle without one nearby. Before I got around to considering selling them, similar counters appeared in yarn catalogs. Indispensable.


----------



## gmfair (Aug 20, 2011)

slevine13 said:


> ok here it is. now how to use it...
> 
> The dangles are stretchy and can roll over the larger round beads. As you finish with a row of knitting, you roll the dangle over a large bead to signify that you finished). There are 10 large beads to track 10 rows of knitting. The second dangle are used to count 10 rows at a time so for each 10 rows you knit you will move the second dangle over 1 bead. This lets you keep track of 100+ rows of knitting. I hope I have explained this well.
> I'm still making the matching stitch markers.
> ...


How do you bypass the large dangle when counting your 10 rows..............


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a very pleasant way of counting rows. I count out how many rows I still have to do before I have to change something in the knitting. I count out the same number of dark chocolate covered coffee beans. Every time I start a new row, I take one chocolate covered coffee bean and enjoy it. When all the beans are gone, I know I am at the point where I have to increase/decrease, or whatever it is the pattern needed. I also have the satisfied feeling that I don't do any "mindless" snacking. Actually, I could make a bracelet out of candy and proceed from there..... Good idea!


----------



## slevine13 (Feb 12, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> slevine13 said:
> 
> 
> > realsilvergirl said:
> ...


HA!  OK I should probably get a little background on this adventure!
The beginning of the week I somehow through out my back, after going to the doctor and filling the prescriptions I sat down that evening (completely dosed on meds) and tried to knit. All was right in the world....until the next morning when I looked at the previous nights progress and frogged all of about 10 rows of the fair isle - ish afghan I am currently working on. I then realized that pain meds and muscle relaxers are not conducive to accurately counting. :roll: And I was using a plastic counter that I kept losing or forget to use. :lol: I heard of these bracelets on the internet and did a little research, found a few for sale, and decided that they were incredibly ugly. Well I took thought and came up with the pink one I posted. I then thought that my sister/brother knitters on this site might enjoy them too. Hence, the spelling errors I will blame on the drugs :!:


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Thulha said:


> I have a very pleasant way of counting rows. I count out how many rows I still have to do before I have to change something in the knitting. I count out the same number of dark chocolate covered coffee beans. Every time I start a new row, I take one chocolate covered coffee bean and enjoy it. When all the beans are gone, I know I am at the point where I have to increase/decrease, or whatever it is the pattern needed. I also have the satisfied feeling that I don't do any "mindless" snacking. Actually, I could make a bracelet out of candy and proceed from there..... Good idea!


LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS!!!!!!!
definitely my counter of choice!!!


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

I also love the beautiful beaded one.


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

slevine13 said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > slevine13 said:
> ...


Sounds good....
I would say --- That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## slevine13 (Feb 12, 2012)

torilove2 said:


> This sounds like a great idea, and I loved the picture of your bracelet. Could you possibly modify the bracelet so that it not only counts rows, but also the number of repeats? I am currently knitting an item where the directions specify to "repeat rows 3 through 14, 10 more times." I am using two different colored row counters to keep track of what row and what repeat I am on. One "device" that allowed you to do both things would be great!


Yes, I will have to give that some thought. Good idea!


----------



## slevine13 (Feb 12, 2012)

begarcia44 said:


> By all means. I think it is a great idea. Also you might want to post on Ravelry.


That's an idea. I thought about etsy but things seem to get lost there. Something to keep in mind - Thanks!


----------



## tdbear4jm (Oct 16, 2011)

This is great! I hate using paper since I lose it all the time but the bracelet is just what I need. Oh you smart person.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Would love to have a couple - one for me and one for my daughter Mandi xxxx


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

yes would love to know more about it as well


----------



## marchur (May 4, 2011)

I would be interested in purchasing one.


----------



## marchur (May 4, 2011)

I would be interested in purchasing one.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thulha said:


> I have a very pleasant way of counting rows. I count out how many rows I still have to do before I have to change something in the knitting. I count out the same number of dark chocolate covered coffee beans. Every time I start a new row, I take one chocolate covered coffee bean and enjoy it. When all the beans are gone, I know I am at the point where I have to increase/decrease, or whatever it is the pattern needed. I also have the satisfied feeling that I don't do any "mindless" snacking. Actually, I could make a bracelet out of candy and proceed from there..... Good idea!


I like your idea. I just hope I dont eat a couple at a time. That would really throw things off!


----------



## mavies (Feb 16, 2011)

How does one remember to actually move the bead or push the button or pick up the pen and make a mark on the paper? I need to count out loud and say ROW ONE ROW TWO etc and then I get distracted and have to go back and count each row. Needless to say I don't attempt lace or intricate patterns!!


----------



## Jrpinkston (May 27, 2011)

You had me with the pink! Ha! This is beautiful. Have been wanting one. Will look forward to more information. Thanks!


----------



## Dianne Twiddy (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes,I would like to purchase one from you if they are reasonable. Have you set a price yet?
Dianne


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice and good idea,I'm a slash person for marking my row but your braclet is a very good idea.If not to exspencive I might bye one


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I like the candy idea. Do you think it would help a compulsive over-eater like me? I need a control.

Carolyn


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

gotridge said:


> I would love to see them.


Yes, me too.


----------



## angelsmom1950 (Apr 19, 2012)

where would I find the classifieds on here


----------



## angelsmom1950 (Apr 19, 2012)

found it


----------



## yarn collector (Oct 8, 2011)

really cute... good Idea


----------



## shimmers (Jul 11, 2011)

l have never heard of them, but l would love to see one, and a demo on how it works.And yes l would buy one.


----------



## grammag8 (Apr 29, 2012)

I thought you did a great job on the bracelets.. I just joined KP but not seeing Classifieds...I will try search..I bought some great beads to do stitch counters but have not had time to play with them.Nothing like unique!


----------



## mary min (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi! could be interested in buying if the price is right! Thank you.


----------

